# Dog dryer



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I finally got a dog dryer instead of using my human hair dryer.

I noticed it is blowing so hard that it is causing lots of tiny tangles on the hair. Am I using it incorrectly? Is there some way to avoid that? Otherwise it does dry the dogs a lot faster, took about 10-15 minutes to dry one dog, but took me longer than normal brushing time afterward because of all the tangles.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I use a Kool Pup dryer with Leo and Rex. I don't have tangles in the coat when they are dry. I use a wood pin brush as I am drying them.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Pucks104 said:


> I use a Kool Pup dryer with Leo and Rex. I don't have tangles in the coat when they are dry. I use a wood pin brush as I am drying them.


Are you using a lower blower setting? Wonder if I am setting the blower too high.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I use the highest setting on my Kool Pup, and the 3rd setting (sort of in the middle) on my stand dryer. But I never dry completely then brush out. I spritz the whole coat with a bit of Ice on Ice, then I brush the whole time I am drying, with a wood pin brush. If I happen to come across a small tangle that doesn't brush out, I stop the dryer, spritz that spot with MORE Ice on Ice and comb the knot out before continuing to dry.

I think you just need to play with it a bit and find what works best for you!


----------



## abi (May 21, 2014)

krandall said:


> I use the highest setting on my Kool Pup, and the 3rd setting (sort of in the middle) on my stand dryer. But I never dry completely then brush out. I spritz the whole coat with a bit of Ice on Ice, then I brush the whole time I am drying, with a wood pin brush. If I happen to come across a small tangle that doesn't brush out, I stop the dryer, spritz that spot with MORE Ice on Ice and comb the knot out before continuing to dry.
> 
> I think you just need to play with it a bit and find what works best for you!


Second try, I think I like it better without any nozzle attachment on the dryer hose. Unfortunately I can't brush and dry at the same time with one hand holding the hose. I brush when it is getting dryer and repeat blow/brush/blow brush.

Karen, do you mind sharing your grooming spray recipe? I remember you mentioned before using watered down CC Spectrum 10 conditioner and Ice on ice, and would love to know the exact mix.

Thanks.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

I researched Kool Pup dryer on Amazon and it goes for $250.00. OUCH! Is Kool Pup that much superior? Are there other brands that are less expensive that you use that are hands free?


----------



## abi (May 21, 2014)

I am too cheap to Kool Pup. I considered this one:
Amazon.com : 4HP Stepless Adjustable Speed and 2 Differerent Heat Pet Grooming Hair Dryer w/ 4 Different Nozzles : Pet Supplies

Tho I ended up getting one that is even cheaper but without the dial adjustable blower strength (only hi/lo setting). Either of them are hand free tho.

Stand dryers look even more expensive to start https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...02&wec-appid=PEDM_WEBSHOP_TR&wec-locale=en_US
It make sense since it need to be pretty sturdy to withstand the wind strength.


----------

